# Nano Externals



## ElectricBlue (9 Aug 2011)

Hi everyone!

I haven't set up a new tank for about a year and a half so things are pretty rusty. I was just wondering if anyone could recommend a good nano external filter for a 24x8x8 tank. My previous tank was a lot bigger so I am just now learning about nanos. I need good flow and preferably under £60. It's only got 25l volume so shouldn't need to be too big  .

Cheers guys.


----------



## Sentral (9 Aug 2011)

Hydor prime 10 or Eheim 2213


----------



## kev88 (9 Aug 2011)

I have the same size tank and i use a hang on filter Ehiem liberty not expensive and holds lots of media with a flow that i can control, there is no hassle of tubes and pipes etc and is very silent and does not require regular cleaning.


----------



## GillesF (9 Aug 2011)

I'm also looking for a nano cannister filter but my tank is only 8-10 liters. Most small canister filters are 200l/h minimum ...   HOBs are no option, they make too much noise.


----------



## ElectricBlue (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the replys  

Yeah I'm leaning more towards the hang on filter now. Does it give a good flow rate?


----------



## Maloney (10 Aug 2011)

kev88 said:
			
		

> I have the same size tank and i use a hang on filter Ehiem liberty not expensive and holds lots of media with a flow that i can control, there is no hassle of tubes and pipes etc and is very silent and does not require regular cleaning.


hi sorry to butt in, which liberty would you recommend for a 25 ltr nano?


----------



## nayr88 (10 Aug 2011)

I picked up a mignon 360hob for about 12quid posted of eBay

It's really good, looks smart, easy to clean flow adjustable and had decent flow for the size 360lph.


----------



## kev88 (10 Aug 2011)

ElectricBlue said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replys
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning more towards the hang on filter now. Does it give a good flow rate?



Yes i couldnt tell you the specifics at the moment, but i have it on the minimum and that does it perfect. I've packed it out with extra media incase anyone needs to seed their filter for a newbie etc so very good as i can increase the flow rate which makes it look like a water fall however that will deffo stress my fish out.


----------



## kev88 (10 Aug 2011)

Maloney said:
			
		

> kev88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, i use a ehiem 2041 liberty, i didnt have to go that big, but i may want to upscale my tank thats why i opted for the 2041, if you plan on keeping your 25L i say 2040, one size down from my 2041 will be very good and holds lots of media. I have 1 brand new un open and unused 2040 if your interested for 20GPB on collection or a japanese one just as good for 13GBP. Am in central london..


----------



## GillesF (10 Aug 2011)

Will it work if I put a Eheim 2211 on my 10l nano and reduce the flow wit the connectors?


----------



## kev88 (10 Aug 2011)

GillesF said:
			
		

> Will it work if I put a Eheim 2211 on my 10l nano and reduce the flow wit the connectors?



i guess you could and pack it out with lots of bio media and sponge then have your connectors.... dont know how neat that will be tho... or a lil hang on... up to you if your not fussed... you based in london?


----------



## GillesF (10 Aug 2011)

No, I'm from Belgium. I don't like HOBs, they make too much noise (aquarium is near my bed)


----------



## ElectricBlue (11 Aug 2011)

If they are too noisy i might go for the Hydor Prime 10 then. Ive never used HOB's before but the tank is next to bed also so it wouldnt be ideal


----------



## logi-cat (11 Aug 2011)

At the moment i'm using a eheim 2213, can't complain. I don't recommend HOB filters, it tends to be more noisy than external filters plus you can't contain alot of media in it.


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Aug 2011)

Anyone looked at the new eheim aqua compact filter?
Bit pricey but looks good
Matt


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GillesF (11 Aug 2011)

This one? http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... 8993ea21ef

IMO, they look like rubbish. The point of having a nano canister filter is to remove as much filter equipment in the tank without losing filter capacity. Those new Eheims have an inlet that looks like an internal filter, what's the point of this new type of filter then? Not to mention that it still filters 300l/h, not really nano huh ...


----------



## Radik (11 Aug 2011)

exactly...monstrosity inside your tank.. what is point of the nano filter which has monster tube with pump inside the tank?


----------



## kev88 (11 Aug 2011)

Lol wow! you better off with a hang on to be honest! if you need such a big filter for a nano then it should not be considered a nano tank...? Unless you got such a heavy planted tank and really messy fish... :s Does not see liker a good product...


----------

